# your favorite Alden Indy Boot ?



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the 405 , standard waxed work boot leather. It is my favorite pair of footwear and I am considering buying a second color.
My choices are the #403 brown chromexcel or the #401 black color version. Please offer here your opinion of which Alden Endy boot colors you like.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

What's the difference between the 403 & the 405? I plan on buying a pair of Indy boots but don't know the difference


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

gaseousclay said:


> What's the difference between the 403 & the 405? I plan on buying a pair of Indy boots but don't know the difference


The 405 model is high quality work boot type leather with a bit of a waxy touch to it.
The 403 is an oil infused leather (Alden calls it chromexcel), which is a bit softer feeling, and more flexible, when compared to the 405 leather.
Color wise, the 405 is a consistent reddish brown . The 403 (or any oil infused leather), has mixed light to darker color variations. For Alden's Indy Boots, the 403 model is brown, and overall darker in brown color, than the reddish brown 405 model.
The 405 model will require a few wearings before the leather softens to feel especially comfortable. The 403 model , due to its oil infused leather, is relatively soft and flexible right out of the box.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Also,
isn't the #405 lined with a canvas material, while the Chromexcel version of the boot is leather lined?


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Just sold some records and will have money to blow on a pair of 403's  I'm excited


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Just ordered my Indy CXL's and got a pretty good deal to boot. Can't wait


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

As of 2 or 3 years ago, I believe the Alden 401 (waxy black) , 403 (chromexcel) and 405 (waxy reddish brown) are all produced using the leather lining.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Also,
> isn't the #405 lined with a canvas material, while the Chromexcel version of the boot is leather lined?


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love my Indy Natural Chromexcel boots. Toughest pair of boots I own.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Post a photo of your worn pair, please.



riyadh552 said:


> I love my Indy Natural Chromexcel boots. Toughest pair of boots I own.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad (Mar 28, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> Just ordered my Indy CXL's and got a pretty good deal to boot. Can't wait


Where did you find a good deal on the Indy Boot? Most every where I have seen it for $488.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

rlfsoccerdad said:


> Where did you find a good deal on the Indy Boot? Most every where I have seen it for $488.


Need supply has it for $488. If you use the styleforum coupon code SFMAY10 it gives you 10% off your order, so I was able to get my Indy boots for about $440 with free shipping. Be sure to apply the code before you enter your personal info @ checkout


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

DG123 said:


> Post a photo of your worn pair, please.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

riyadh552 said:


> View attachment 7793
> View attachment 7794


Thanks for posting the photo. If I could buy a pair of the natural color in my size, I would do so.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

*bump*

after checking out several other boot styles, namely, the Wolverine 1000 Mile boot and a few of Redwing's offerings, I have to say that the Alden Indy boot is handsdown the most handsome boot out there. I just find the Wolverine boot and Redwing boots to be too blobby and not as versatile as the Indy boot. I love my brown chromexcel 403's and the thought had occured to me to buy another pair, either in black or even the navy chromexcel from Unipair. But, my 403's will undoubtedly last me for life so I also have a hard time justifying another Indy boot purchase.

this begs the question, are there any shoe companies out there that make an Indy boot equivalent, or is this style of boot exclusive to Alden?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

+1 on the 403s. Very comfortable. Leather scuffs fairly easily--but as a member reminded me, these are work boots. A little Renovateur helps.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Any of those are winners, I've been going back and fourth myself between the black and brown cxl - just look at the collection and your clothes and see which fits better


(Also to the poster before: Everybody calls its chromexcel because that's the name horween uses and they created it)


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

cdavant said:


> +1 on the 403s. Very comfortable. Leather scuffs fairly easily--but as a member reminded me, these are work boots. A little Renovateur helps.


I have to admit, I'm apprehensive about wearing my Indy boots during the winter months, especially with all the salt/chemicals abound on every sidewalk due to the harsh winter we've had. I keep telling myself that these are work boots and that I shouldn't be afraid to roughen them up, but I want to reserve them for the warmer months. even though it's a work boot I don't know that i'd actually wear them to do work around my house


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

^Get some shell boots, salt is powerless against cordovan!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

tigerpac said:


> ^Get some shell boots, salt is powerless against cordovan!


i'd be even more afraid of wearing shell during the winter months. a couple of winters ago I was at my brother in-law's house for a family shindig and was required to dress up. I wore my Alden shell cap toe bals but as I was leaving his house and headed out to my car I slipped on some ice and landed on my @ss. My shells took a nice scuff to the heel and I was pretty pissed about it. and no, brushing it with Saphir Reno afterwards didn't help remove the scuff. I might have to try the deer bone method


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Yikes, sorry to hear that. Were they leather soled? A commando sole (Alden of Carmel has lots of models) is actually very, very good in the snow.

Deer bone/spoon and VSC work wonders but yeah there are always limits. Worse case send them back to Alden for reconditioning.



gaseousclay said:


> i'd be even more afraid of wearing shell during the winter months. a couple of winters ago I was at my brother in-law's house for a family shindig and was required to dress up. I wore my Alden shell cap toe bals but as I was leaving his house and headed out to my car I slipped on some ice and landed on my @ss. My shells took a nice scuff to the heel and I was pretty pissed about it. and no, brushing it with Saphir Reno afterwards didn't help remove the scuff. I might have to try the deer bone method


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

tigerpac said:


> Yikes, sorry to hear that. Were they leather soled? A commando sole (Alden of Carmel has lots of models) is actually very, very good in the snow.
> 
> Deer bone/spoon and VSC work wonders but yeah there are always limits. Worse case send them back to Alden for reconditioning.


yep, leather soled, so it was like I had a pair of skis strapped to my feet


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Nothing can you do about that then. It's amazing how slick leather soles can be, but as long you came out of it ok, shoes can be replaced!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

tigerpac said:


> Nothing can you do about that then. It's amazing how slick leather soles can be, but as long you came out of it ok, shoes can be replaced!


my pride was hurt more than anything, but I admit that after I fell my first thought was, "MY SHELL CORDOVAN SHOES! MY PRECIOUS SHELL CORDOVAN SHOES!"


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*White's semi-dress*



gaseousclay said:


> *bump*
> [A]re there any shoe companies out there that make an Indy boot equivalent, or is this style of boot exclusive to Alden?


I posted this yesterday <https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?171871-Whites-Boots-Sizing> I hope you find it helpful. I don't consider White's to be equivalent to others, but, rather superior in terms of style and utility.

Gurdon


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

I would have had the exact same reaction!



gaseousclay said:


> my pride was hurt more than anything, but I admit that after I fell my first thought was, "MY SHELL CORDOVAN SHOES! MY PRECIOUS SHELL CORDOVAN SHOES!"


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

White's vs. Aldens? Apples and Oranges. I own and love both but they're for different situations.



Gurdon said:


> I posted this yesterday <https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?171871-Whites-Boots-Sizing> I hope you find it helpful. I don't consider White's to be equivalent to others, but, rather superior in terms of style and utility.
> 
> Gurdon


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

here's the Frye Walter lace up Indy boot lookalike


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Do any of you own the shell cordovan 'boot maker' edition Indy boot from TSM? It's available on color 8 and black. $730 or thereabouts. WANT


Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

tigerpac said:


> White's vs. Aldens? Apples and Oranges. I own and love both but they're for different situations.


I am not sure what you mean. White's are intended for work or dress depending on the particular model and what kind of work or social activity is contemplated. Alden Indys are apparently intended for casual situations where the currently fashionable work boot look is desired.

My point in suggesting the White's Semi-Dress was to provide a usable work boot that looks sharp and which has a vintage style, a style based on the history of the company's production of boots that look as they do because that's how they have always made them.

I recognize that many who post here are fond of Alden footwear. And I can see the point in many instances. I do not see the point in the case of Indys.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

gaseousclay said:


> Do any of you own the shell cordovan 'boot maker' edition Indy boot from TSM? It's available on color 8 and black. $730 or thereabouts. WANT
> 
> Sent from my tinfoil hat


Egad! I've been fighting the allure of those beasts since TSM first offered them (as I recall), priced at $600 or perhaps it was $635. My struggle continues! LOL.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

I do. Have #8 and cigar. One has commando sole, other leather. They are a a few years old, so they don't have the silly looking raised stitching on the toe.

I do have some shell NST's, so I am not opposed to the concept.


----------

